
Scientists create tough see-through 'glass' made from metal - iamwil
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3062461/Your-smartphone-screen-BULLETPROOF-Scientists-create-glass-metal.html
======
Tagbert
Actually it is glass made from 'metal'.

What they made is closer to sapphire than to any metal.

